# Interview



## tmichaels15 (Apr 30, 2018)

I have an interview for an instrumentation position tomorrow. Thinking back on old questions and I've been ask what I don't like about my job. Any good suggestions on how to spin this question into a positive? Instrumentation related examples please


----------

